
Tesla, an Uncomfortable Wake-Up Call for Germany - henridf
https://cleantechnica.com/2018/09/25/tesla-an-uncomfortable-wake-up-call-for-germany-all-hands-on-deck/
======
montenegrohugo
I've heard for years now that Ford, VW, GM have so many resources and so much
cash that it would be a trivial effort for them to produce a competing product
to Tesla's cars. But they haven't. And there is really nothing on the horizon
by other automakers that even approaches "competitiveness".

The proof is in the pudding, and the traditional car manufacturers will be
left behind if they do not start to take EV's _seriously_ now.

~~~
cbm-vic-20
GM's Bolt EV will nip away at Tesla's bottom end. It has really good range, in
a shape (hatchback) that Tesla has no intention of offering.

~~~
java-man
who is supplying batteries for Bolt?

------
joshstrange
Wow the author used the exact same data to create 2 bar charts (one horizontal
and one vertical). Literally the same graph just different colors and
orientations. Who thought that was good idea?

